# Heater burn???



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I was just wondering if heater burn goes away, and could someone please verify if this is heater burn, or what...
I you need better pix, and with more close let me know.
Its on his forehead.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

2nd


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I can't see what you are talking about


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

its the black mark above the humeral spot. I dont know what it is, but it might be heater burn..


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

> mori0174 Posted on Sep 19 2004, 11:03 PM
> its the black mark above the humeral spot. I dont know what it is, but it might be heater burn..












The other side of him, he doesnt really show that much for me to get a quick snapshot of it, otherwise I would show you the more deeper darker spot.


----------

